# 350Z Headers



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

That raise TQ and HP by 10 each at the top of the power band.

Read this thread:

http://350zmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1414


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Power is ALL at the top... Is that a normal thing with Headers?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Sound like you need a before and after Dyno test.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Power is ALL at the top... Is that a normal thing with Headers? *


Not necessarily, it really depends on how the header(s) aer “tuned”. Think of a header as organ pipes. Different sizes and length will give different tones. A good header engineer can design headers that can place hp practically anywhere they want along the power band. I also know that a “3 cylinder” blocks ( ½ a v6) are harder to tune than the typical I4’s or v8’s.

I noticed that the 350z actually has individual “headers” connected to pre-cats vs our Altimas that has the cats built into the tubular exhaust manifolds.

Over at NissanPerformanceMag.com has a really good series of articles on how headers work.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*i pick up my car with the Hot Shot headers tomorow*

cant wait. I will post pics in my registry at alti.net as soon as I can.

Sean


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Would 350Z headers fit our cars? Seems like there they wouldn't since our engines are east-west and theirs are north-south.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*no*

these are altima headers. the reason i brought up the 350's are because they extend the powerband which our car could use help with above 6400 rpm


----------

